# knowing course dates beyond BMQ?



## Drifter (10 Feb 2010)

before  anyone points me at the search function, I have used it. The answer to my question is not found.

my trade choice is signal op and scheduled to begin BMQ march 8th.

My wife asked me last night if I will be going directly into my soldier qualification course upon completion of BMQ.
I had to inform her that I really had no idea and could not even venture a educated guess. 

From I am able to gather my bmq will end June 11, beyond this date is a mystery

Is there a place I can consult online that could help me find the answer?
and looking past SQ into the MOC  any idea when that would begin

there is reasons for the need to anticipate these dates that I would rather not post in public 

other than that I am very excited and looking forward to this new career


----------



## Otis (10 Feb 2010)

Course dates, and in what order you take them, will depend on available courses and which ones you Career Manager loads you on and when. No one here will be able to answer those questions for you.


----------



## Drifter (10 Feb 2010)

so there are no online resources ... I guess I can ask when I get sworn in 

Thank you


----------



## shilohshy (10 Feb 2010)

I am in the same predicament as you... but when I was sworn in nobody at CFRC had any answers for me on course dates either.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Feb 2010)

shilohshy said:
			
		

> I am in the same predicament as you... but when I was sworn in nobody at CFRC had any answers for me on course dates either.



They dont because it is not what they do or are responsible for. What course you get loaded on after BMQ is not decided by the CFRC and is completely our of their control.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Feb 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They dont because it is not what they do or are responsible for. What course you get loaded on after BMQ is not decided by the CFRC and is completely our of their control.



I'll also add to what CA said, in that for the most part, it's completely out of your control also. You belong to the military and they decide what is best for you, and when


----------



## Juggler (11 Feb 2010)

Alot of us new Sig Ops are in this predicament. I start my basic 1March, and it ends 4June. This advice was given to me and hopefully benefits you. If your wondering not only the dates for Sq, and your MOC, but really wondering if your gonna have time to spend with your wife before those courses? From what has been told to me numerous times is yes, time will be given to you for that occasion, and only sometimes will they jump you right in your courses. As to how much time is given to you, that is advice that was lacked. Hopfully this was the news you wanted to hear but like I said, it was only news, this advice is to be justified, dont get your hopes up, just be ready for the worst.


----------



## shilohshy (12 Feb 2010)

Well I don't have a wife being I am a girl myself lol... but my only concern was in regards to my car.  My friends are wondering how long they are going to have it parked in their driveway and its hard to give a time line is all.  I estimated 6 months so hopefully I am not too far off! But I have no issues of waiting for my training... this is definitely the career I want and leave for BMQ in 8 days.  Going for supply tech and the CFRC told me that course runs fairly often so we'll see.  But thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Drifter (12 Feb 2010)

Shilohshy

as far as the car thing,  if push comes to shove you could stick it in storage .. should run about 75-100$ a month or tha seems to be the going rate .. dont know if that will help you ..  

I would get the battery out of the vehicle and put a trickle charger on the battery. It doesn't need to run all the time they make chargers that turn on and off automatically  .. but I am a cheap ******* and use a lamp timer)

batteries will run down to a point that they don't hold a charge anymore, and can be pricey to replace


----------



## shilohshy (12 Feb 2010)

Thanks Drifter I might have to look into that today.  Cheers!


----------



## Otis (12 Feb 2010)

Shiloh, you should have SAID you were a Supply Tech, I know a LOT more about those courses than anything else ... 

Are you FROM Shiloh? Because as a Supply Tech, you are most likely going from BMQ straight to Borden to wait for a QL3 course. They run fairly often, so you shouldn't have to wait TOO long. You may take your car to Borden with you if you like, depending on how long it'll take you to get it there (and don't count on getting reimbursed for that travel, but it's worth it to have a car in Borden!)

The reason Supply goes straight to Borden is, as a purple trade, you could go to ANY element, so they can't load you on a SQ or Sea Environmental course until they figure out your first posting (as opposed to another trade where the environmental course is a given) 

Having said that, I still don't have any solid dates for you ... I looked on the CFSAL website, but their current calendar for Sup Tech QL3's only goes until March 10.

Good Luck! See you around!


----------



## Juggler (12 Feb 2010)

shilohshy said:
			
		

> Well I don't have a wife being I am a girl myself lol


Sorry that was for Drifter lol


----------



## Drifter (12 Feb 2010)

Juggler said:
			
		

> Alot of us new Sig Ops are in this predicament. I start my basic 1March, and it ends 4June. This advice was given to me and hopefully benefits you. If your wondering not only the dates for Sq, and your MOC, but really wondering if your gonna have time to spend with your wife before those courses? From what has been told to me numerous times is yes, time will be given to you for that occasion, and only sometimes will they jump you right in your courses. As to how much time is given to you, that is advice that was lacked. Hopfully this was the news you wanted to hear but like I said, it was only news, this advice is to be justified, dont get your hopes up, just be ready for the worst.




thank you for the post ... been a bit spun today .. we received some offers on the house


----------



## MBizzo (13 Feb 2010)

I had some of the same questions as well, was sworn in Yesterday and start my BMQ on March 1st...Going into Sig Ops as well and I asked the Cpl at CFRC exactly what happens after BMQ is done and she said we can expect to have 2-3 weeks off when BMQ is done before starting our SQ training...That being said we are in a purple trade as well so if the post from a little while ago is correct about these kind of trades in general...who the hell knows...maybe the same sort of thing will happen to us as well.  Seems like there is a different answer every where you look...LOL.  All I've done is told my wife the info I got from CFRC but not to rely on it and I'll basically have to let her know whats going on once I get to BMQ and speak with someone there...I know its not much help...but hopefully it will keep your wife off your back for a little while anyways...hahaha.


----------



## Juggler (13 Feb 2010)

Drifter said:
			
		

> thank you for the post ... been a bit spun today .. we received some offers on the house


!! Drifter, we're gettin close to our goal, basic! Congrats on the house offers. Like MBizzo said here,"Seems like there is a different answer every where you look...LOL", so 3 weeks seems like a good probability for time with your ol' gal. We will be keepin you updated here in the forums or the fb page.


----------



## forumdood007 (13 Feb 2010)

I think we get more info around week 7-8 as to when NET, SQ and QL3 courses will be. At that stage of the game, they have a feel for whether or not we are going to complete BMQ successfully. This isn't official info.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2010)

Just a reminder, when they say you'll have 2-3 weeks off after BMQ, that doesn't mean you won't be expected to show up some where.  You'll either be on PAT platoon or some other course (Basic Driver Training perhaps?).  Once you are in the military, you have to take annual leave to get time off (besides statutory holidays, weekends, etc).  They're not just going to say, "Okay, see you in Kingston in a couple of weeks."


----------



## Drifter (13 Feb 2010)

dang it ther goes that fishing trip  .. lol


----------



## shilohshy (13 Feb 2010)

Otis said:
			
		

> Shiloh, you should have SAID you were a Supply Tech, I know a LOT more about those courses than anything else ...
> 
> Are you FROM Shiloh? Because as a Supply Tech, you are most likely going from BMQ straight to Borden to wait for a QL3 course. They run fairly often, so you shouldn't have to wait TOO long. You may take your car to Borden with you if you like, depending on how long it'll take you to get it there (and don't count on getting reimbursed for that travel, but it's worth it to have a car in Borden!)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply Otis! I am currently in Edmonton so will be leaving my vehicle out here.  If I get sent to Borden right away that will be just fine with me.  I was wondering about the SQ courses as it didn't have that listed on my job sheet... which makes sense as a purple trade I could work in any element as you said.  I guess I will just wait and see what they decide to throw at me hehe.  I am game for pretty much anything!!!


----------



## Juggler (14 Feb 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They're not just going to say, "Okay, see you in Kingston in a couple of weeks."


 Agreed PMedMoe. Drifter,keep in mind, stated plenty of times here in the forums, just be ready lol


----------



## ballz (14 Feb 2010)

shilohshy said:
			
		

> I am currently in Edmonton so will be leaving my vehicle out here.



I recommend bringing it to St. Jean. You can do Edmonton to Montreal in less than 3 days no problem. You will have no idea how much you will want your car on the weekends in St. Jean, and then again in Borden, and blah blah blah.

I was stupid enough to ignore this advice before I left for BMOQ last summer. I'll be driving to Gagetown this summer for sure.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> I recommend bringing it to St. Jean. You can do Edmonton to Montreal in less than 3 days no problem. You will have no idea how much you will want your car on the weekends in St. Jean, and then again in Borden, and blah blah blah.


And if he's not authorized to do so?  

See this thread.



			
				WTShields said:
			
		

> Fly out of Edmonton on March 06 aswell, SIG OP.
> 
> I was talking about going to visit family in Ottawa area  then go to St.jean on my own.
> *When I asked my recruiter about it, she said that I must be here to fly out. She specifically mentioned not being able to drive there.* I am not sure if it was just for the compensation aspect but it was definatly frowned upon.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> I recommend bringing it to St. Jean. You can do Edmonton to Montreal in less than 3 days no problem. You will have no idea how much you will want your car on the weekends in St. Jean, and then again in Borden, and blah blah blah.
> 
> I was stupid enough to ignore this advice before I left for BMOQ last summer. I'll be driving to Gagetown this summer for sure.




Now this is a prime example of someone blowing wind well outside of their lanes.........So far outside of their arcs that they are a danger to others.


----------



## ballz (14 Feb 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And if he's not authorized to do so?



Well then I guess it would/will be an easy decision not to then.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now this is a prime example of someone blowing wind well outside of their lanes.........So far outside of their arcs *that they are a danger to others.*



WOW : PM inbound to keep this potential can of worms contained.


----------



## Drifter (14 Feb 2010)

lets see its about a 6 hr drive ... + fuel 

nah ill go with the comfy train


----------



## aesop081 (14 Feb 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> WOW : PM inbound to keep this potential can of worms contained.



Yeah....that'll do it.


----------



## tsokman (18 Mar 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just a reminder, when they say you'll have 2-3 weeks off after BMQ, that doesn't mean you won't be expected to show up some where.  You'll either be on PAT platoon or some other course (Basic Driver Training perhaps?).  Once you are in the military, you have to take annual leave to get time off (besides statutory holidays, weekends, etc).  They're not just going to say, "Okay, see you in Kingston in a couple of weeks."



Are weekends considered days on leave...


----------



## MikeL (18 Mar 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Are weekends considered days on leave...



You don't use annual leave for weekends. You may have to submit a leave pass if you are going to leave the local area though.  


*correction to weekends don't use annual, if you are in a unit that has shifts 24/7 you may need to use annual for weekends as they would be part of the work week. But I've never been in a unit like that so I'm not sure.


----------



## tsokman (18 Mar 2010)

Even on BMQ and SQ...Are weekends not training days...


----------



## MikeL (18 Mar 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Even on BMQ and SQ...Are weekends not training days...



Do you enjoy annoying everyone? Have you not been told time and time again not to sweat the small things and to stop posting and start reading.

For the last time, YES some weekends would be training days on course and even the weekends with no scheduled training you may be confined to barracks/base. But you will also have weekends where you are not training for CB'd.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Are weekends considered days on leave...


What did I post?


> Once you are in the military, you have to take annual leave to get time off (*besides statutory holidays, weekends*, etc).


You don't retain info very well, do you?


----------



## tsokman (18 Mar 2010)

Sorry Im really anal and obsessive...


----------



## MikeL (18 Mar 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Sorry Im really anal and obsessive...



You lack memory, you lack reading comprehension, you constantly fail to follow advice/directions, you seem to lack the "social skills" and are constantly annoying people with your repeated questions that have been asked/answered as well as questions to things that have not even happened yet.

STOP POSTING, START SEARCHING THE FORUMS and actually reading. And for the last time.. stop worrying over every little detail.  By the way you come off, the CF may not be the best career choice for you.

Sort yourself out.


----------



## tsokman (18 Mar 2010)

I dont have much experience with forums this is the first forum Ive participated in..Ill take some time off...


----------



## LineJumper (18 Mar 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> I dont have much experience with forums this is the first forum Ive participated in..Ill take some time off...



Best I've seen you write so far. Perhaps a Mod can help you with some time off if you change your mind, which seems to flit about incessantly.


----------



## tsokman (18 Mar 2010)

yes the enrollment process has made me quite anxious.....maybe next time I post Ill be at BMQ.....cheers...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Mar 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Sorry Im really anal and obsessive...




......................and banned. Enough is enough.

Time you were pushed from the nest and to feed yourself. We're done regurgitating every little question your smart alek, lazy ass wants to ask.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

